# Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)



## JB_1985 (27. August 2015)

Servus, ich habe erst seit kurzen die Prüfung abgelegt, bin blutiger Anfänger und habe so auch niemanden der mit etwas zeig, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas helfen=).

Ich habe mir eine Feederangel zugelegt, der Verkäufer meinte wenn die Spitze 2 - 3 schnelle Zukungen macht, sofort anschlagen. Hört sich ja einfach an dachte ich mir. Am Wasser angekommen hatte ich erstmal über Stunden keinen Biss. Als es endlich soweit war, gab es wie beschrieben ein paar schnelle Zukungen der Spitze hintereinander, als ich angeschlagen hab ging der einzige Biss des Tages in die Leere =(.

Ich bin die folgenden Tage wieder ans Wasser, hatte mehrere Bisse,ich schlug jedenfalls immer ins Leere. Ich hab ein paar ältere Angler am Wasser getroffen, die meinten ich solle gar nicht erst anschlagen der Fisch "kommt schon". Ich habe darauf hingewiesen, dass ich mit einer Durchlaufmontage fische, sie meinten das ist egal. Etwas ungläubig hab ich es versucht, ewig gewartet mit dem Anhieb, erst als ich merkte das die Angel sich langsam Richtung Wasser verabschieden will hab ich sie in die Hand genommen... und siehe da ich konnte meine erste Brachse landen.

Im Angelladen gab der Verkäufer wiederum an das es Schwachsinn ist mit meiner Montage ohne Selbsthakeffekt solange mit dem Anhieb zu warten. Ich finde es auch wiedersprüchlich, wozu eine feine Bissanzeige über die Spitze wenn sich die Fische selber haken. Jedoch mit dem schnellen Anschlagen  geh ich immer als Schneider nach hause. Jeder sagt was andres und ich bin langsam ganz schön entmutigt.#q Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben wie ich richtig Anschlage.

Danke im Voraus

ps: ja ich war im Deutschunterricht eine Null =).:vik:


----------



## Mutzenbacher (27. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Moin,

geht etwas mehr Input?
-Wo und was für Gewässer
-Futter / Futterkorb / Gewicht
-WG der Rute, Länge, Schnur, Haken, Vorfach (Dicke, Länge) usw. usf.

.... dann wird Dir auch sinnvoll geholfen.


ICH: Grundsätzlich beim 1. Zupfer anschlagen, die ersten gefühlten 100 Grundeln entsorgen und den "Beifang" (Rotaugen, Barben etc.) artgerecht versorgen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## JB_1985 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

-Stausee ohne Strömung
-Korb hat 20 g, war so ein Brachsenfutter hab noch Maden dazu.
-is ne schwere Rute Heavy Feeder 150, wollte damit mehrere Bereiche abdenken, verkäufer meinte kann ich im Stillwasser und Strömung hernehmen hab ja 3 Spitzen. 3,6 m lang.
- Schnur 0,28 mm da viele Karpfen im Wasser, 0,26 Vorfach mit 70 cm länge.

Grundeln und Rotaugen gibt es kaum, viele Barsche teilweise Brachse und viele Karpfen.


----------



## Mutzenbacher (27. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Probier es mal mit ´ner Schlaufenmontage, man munkelt die hat einen Selbshafeffekt.

Zur Hakengröße hast Du Dich nicht geäußert. Ich würde da mal in die Richtung 14er drandübeln, oder um zu gucken wer da unten guckt auch mal einen 16er. Wenn er reißt issa halt weg, was solls. Da Du ja keinen Biss ordentlich verwerten konntest geh ich mal von halbstarken Jungfischen aus.

Was war doch gleich der Zielfisch?
In welcher Entfernung zum Ufer fischst Du?


----------



## hanzz (27. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Kannst auch mal die Vorfachlänge variieren. Ich fang meist mit 50-70 cm an. Gehen zu viele Bisse ins leere, Vorfach kürzer.

Allerdings schlage ich nicht beim ersten Zupfer an. Beim Posenfischen schlage ich auch nicht sofort an, wenn die Pose mal kurz zuckt.


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Eieiei....

also Durchlaufmontage ...ist gut..ist CIPS konform.
Mit Stoppern vor und hinter dem Korb haste den gleichen Effekt wie bei der Schlaufenmontage. So fischt auch der Weltmeister aus England.  
Am besten dann noch das Stück woran das Vorfach gebunden wird verzwirbeln.


Hakengrösse..blablabla..richtet sich nach der Grösse der zu erwartenden Fische.
Man sagt für Brassen und Rotaugen Gr. 12 bis...16..18

Also...bei Rotfedern musst Du sehr schnell sein. Am besten Hand auf Rute und beim ersten ..zweiten Zupfer "Anhieb" ...aber bitte nicht die Rute wie ein Berserker nach hinten hauen. Es reicht ein  schnelleres anheben.
Naja bei Brassen....eher auch. 

Vorfach 1m reicht erstmal vollkommen. 
Bei Rotaugen könnte man es auf 70cm kurzen.

Ich denke, Du musst erstmal ein Auge für die Bisse bekommen...ein Gefühl...
Lass doch einfach mal den Finger in der Schnur.....besser als immer auf die Spitze zu achten. 
Da spürt man wie die Fische spielen...

Davon ab passte die Kombi nicht.
Nimm ein grösseres Korbgewicht. 20gr bei einer HeavyFeeder....das ist ja so als ob man mit einem Besenstiel angelt.
Ausserdem..auf den Weg zum Grund verliert der Korb zu schnell futter. Erbrauch zu lange um den Grund zu erreichen. Wie tief ist Dein zu beangelnder Bereich?
Zähl mal die Sek. bis zum Grund und nimm dann einen schwereren Korb und dann nochmal zählen.

Wahrscheinlich noch mit einer 3 - 4 oz Spitze.


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

@ JB
Da Du Maden im Futter hast, nehme ich mal an, daß Du auch mit Maden angelst ?!?
Wenn ja; konntest Du etwas an den Maden am Haken nach den verpassten Bissen erkennen ?
Zerbissen / ausgelutscht ?
Das könnte ein Zeichen für z.B. : kleine Rotaugen; zu großer Haken oder Vorfach zu lang sein.

Ansonsten wie Sharpo bereits ähnlich erwähnte...... 20 gr. Korb mit Deiner Feeder und dann noch im strömungsfreien Stausee, würde ich jetzt auch nicht als 'zu feinstimmig' bezeichnen.

Aber das wird schon werden. Ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen #6


----------



## feederbrassen (27. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vorfach 1m reicht erstmal vollkommen.
> Bei Rotaugen könnte man es auf 70cm kurzen.
> 
> *70cm ist eine gute Standartlänge :q*
> ...



Zu den Korbgewichten : Der Korb muß so schwer sein das du deine Weite erreichst und er darf beim spannen der Schnur nicht gleich hinterher gezogen werden.
Allerdings macht das fischen mit einer 3 oder mehr oz Spitze im See auf Brassen und co kaum Sinn.
Mit Übung und Erfahrung gehts auch mit 3 oz ,würde ich einem Anfänger aber nicht empfehlen.

Ps: Wenn mein Rechner aufhört zu spinnen ,ergänze ich noch einen Link mit den gängigsten Montagen.#h

Edit:  Link hinzugefügt  http://www.elbetreff.de/elbe/Angeln/PerfektAngeln/grundangelmontagen/PerfektGrundangeln_Teil3.pdf

Edit :
Was deine Bißausbeute betrifft:
Vorfach ist zu lang wenn,die Maden ausgelutscht sind ohne das du was davon mitbekommst oder die Fische geschluckt haben.
Du siehst die Bisse aber bekommst sie nicht : 
Vorfach länger machen ,vielleicht noch einen kleineren Haken nehmen .
Immer nur einzelne Änderungen vornehmen ,sonst weist du nachher nicht woran der fehler lag.
Jede Fischart hat ein anderes Beißverhalten das du an der Rutenspitze sehen wirst.

Grundsätzlich schlage ich an ,sobald die Rutenspitze nach vorne durchgezogen wird,sie zurückkommt oder nur viebriert.
Nicht mit zu kleinen Haken anfangen.
14er Haken und vielleicht wechseln wenn nötig.
Z.b wenn grosse Brassen beißen größer nehmen oder kleiner bei mini Rotaugen.


----------



## JB_1985 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Danke für eure Antworten.#6

Der Stau hat atm nur wenig Wasser ca. 1,5 m tief. Ich denke mal normal ist er 2,5 - 3 m tief. 

Zielfische sind Brachsen und Karpfen ach im grunde alles über 30 cm . Auf so kleine Rotaugen usw bin ich nicht aus darum hab ich mir gedacht nehm ich einen größeren Haken. Hab im mom einen 8er Karpfen dran (der mir aber auch nicht so riesig erscheint) Gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen den Hakengrößen weil so ein 14er Haken sieht ja mini aus.

Ich kann das noch schwer schätzen aber ich denke ich Fische so zwischen 10 - 20 Meter.

Ich war heute wieder am Stau, hab eure Antworten bis dahin noch nicht gelesen darum hatte ich nichts verändert.

Es war wieder komisch, hatte mehrmals nur 1 kleine Zuckung in der Spitze dann war Ruhe. Als ich nach 10 min. eingekurbelt hab um zu sehen ob da noch ne Made am Haken hängt, hing doch glatt ein ca. 10 cm Rotauge dran. Das ist 5 oder 6 mal passiert. 1 Mal war es ein 4 cm Barsch. Alle haben sich selbst gehakt (8er Karpfenhaken). Warum hab ich immer nur 1 Zucken gesehen und als der Fisch dann 10 min. dran hing hat die Spitze gar keine Aktion mehr gemacht, obwohl die Fische wie er an Land war doch noch sehr lebendig waren?|bigeyes

Ich kenn mich leider sehr wenig aus und weiss nicht welche Rute ich brauche. Der Verkäufer meinte ich kann mit dieser Rute im FLusslauf auf Barben fischen und im Stau auf Karpfen und Brachsen, ich müsste nur die Spitzen wechseln. Die Körbe hat er mir auch gegeben und meinte die reichen im Stausee. 

Mir ist heute jedoch aufgefallen das ich die Schnur kaum spannen konnte was wohl wie von euch beantwortet an dem zu leichten Korb liegt. Was nehm ich da 40 g oder noch schwerere Körbe?

Das mit dem Stopper hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ist der Fisch  im Falle eines Abrisses (z.b ein Karpfen schwimmt ins Kraut reisst die  Hauptschnur ab) dann nicht dazu verdammt mit dem Futterkorb hintersich  her ziehend durch den Stau zu schwimmen? Das möchte ich nicht.

Montagen mit Selbsthakteffekt hören sich schon verlockend an, jedoch möchte ich ein Gefühl fürs Anschlagen bekommen und das selber machen. Hilft mir nix wenn ich einfach warten muss bis sich ein Fisch selber den Haken reinknallt. Das mach ich vll wenn es gar nix wird und ich noch die Angel in der Stau werfe vor Frust.


----------



## ayron (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Du machst dir viele Gedanken und analysierst die Probleme#6
Bin sicher du bekommst das mit der Zeit hin!

Erhöhen das Korbgewichtes kann etwas helfen und nimm die weichste Spitze (oft die grüne). Testen kannst du es per Hand ( einfach durchbiegen) oder du hängst ein Gewicht in den ersten Ring ein.

Und ja es kommt durchaus vor, dass Fische sich nach dem Fresschen gern mal ne Pause gönnen:q

Bleib als Anfänger ruhig bei den größeren Haken. Deren dickere Vorfächer geben dir Sicherheit. Alternativ kannst du im Angelladen nach kleinen Öhrhaken ausschau halten und diese ganz einfach mit einem Clinch-Knoten und 0.20-0.25er Mono zu Vorfächern verarbeiten. So hast du dann kleine starke Haken an einem kräftigem Vorfach.

Immer weiter testen! Du bist auf dem richtigem Weg#6


----------



## JB_1985 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Danke, ich hoff es wird.

Werd morgen wenn ich es schaff nochmal los um es mit einem schwereren Korb zu testen. Soll ich dann 40 g nehmen oder noch schwerer? Bei der Spitze hab ich die weichste in diesem Fall ist es die Gelbe (steht noch "soft" drauf:q). Wenn ich einen schweren Korb hab an der weichsten Spitze, bricht mir die dann nicht beim Auswurf? weil die wird ja wohl kaum die 150g Wurfgewicht (realistisch 120 g) aushalten oder?

Noch ne andre Frage falls ich mal im Flusslauf oder in nem kleineren Bach fischen will. Durchlaufmontage oder braucht man da doch eine mit Selbsthakeffekt?


----------



## wowa.krohmer (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Also ich würde dir raten nen anti tangle Boom an die hauptschnur zu montieren, da den futterkorb dran... Eine Gummiperle zum Schutz des Wirbels... Dann der Wirbel und das Vorfach mit ca 50-60cm... 8er Haken nutze ich auch meistens beim Federn und klappt ganz gut.
Als futterkorb würde ich mal 60g nehmen... Du siehst bzw merkst ob der noch zu leicht ist. Die Rute am besten so steil wie möglich zu stellen. Dann solltest du jeden kleinsten Zupfer sehen...
Die beste Variante ist es aber den Finger an der Schnur zu halten, so fühlst du alles was da passiert.
So ich habs ein wenig eilig... Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ...ps: den futterkorb an das anti tangle Boom dran [emoji1]


----------



## wowa.krohmer (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Und nimm mal Mais mit... Das maiswasser, was in der Dose ist vermischst du mit dem Futter...


----------



## JB_1985 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Genau diese Montage Fische ich Boom mit Korb, Perle, Wirbel, 70 cm Vorfach, 8er Haken.


----------



## wowa.krohmer (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Dann musst nur auf den richtigen warten [emoji106]


----------



## Surf (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Feedern ist eben doch nicht so anspruchslos wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint. 
Gerade das Rumprobieren mit Vorfachlängen, Korbgewichten, Hakengrößen führt zum Erfolg. Die sofortige Rückmeldung ist beim Feedern schon klasse. Das musst du aber alles für dich selbst rausfinden ( ich z.b mag sea booms überhaupt nicht) und bei Bedarf blitzschnell wieder ändern.


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir raten nen anti tangle Boom an die hauptschnur zu montieren, da den futterkorb dran... Eine Gummiperle zum Schutz des Wirbels... Dann der Wirbel und das Vorfach mit ca 50-60cm... 8er Haken nutze ich auch meistens beim Federn und klappt ganz gut.
> Als futterkorb würde ich mal 60g nehmen... Du siehst bzw merkst ob der noch zu leicht ist. Die Rute am besten so steil wie möglich zu stellen. Dann solltest du jeden kleinsten Zupfer sehen...
> Die beste Variante ist es aber den Finger an der Schnur zu halten, so fühlst du alles was da passiert.
> So ich habs ein wenig eilig... Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen ...ps: den futterkorb an das anti tangle Boom dran [emoji1]



Bis auf die Rute steil stellen und den 8er Haken kann man so fischen. Rute möglichst flach und im Winkel/Parallel  zum Wasser um so wenig wie möglich Schnur im Wind zu haben.


----------



## JB_1985 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Ist ein 8er Karpfenhaken wirklich falsch beim feedern? Ich will ja keine kleinen Rotaugen fangen. Wenn ein Karpfen oder ne große Brachse beisst, reicht doch so ein 16ner haken niemals oder?


----------



## feederbrassen (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Du musst Flachstahlhaken verwenden, dann geht es, vorausgesetzt der Haken sitzt in der Lippe.
Tut er es nicht kann er ausschlitzen.


----------



## lausi97 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Ist ein 8er Karpfenhaken wirklich falsch beim feedern? Ich will ja keine kleinen Rotaugen fangen. Wenn ein Karpfen oder ne große Brachse beisst, reicht doch so ein 16ner haken niemals oder?



Nicht grundsätzlich ist  nen 8er zu groß, aber weil du ja auch schon kleine Rotaugen, ohne es zu bemerken gefangen hast, würde ich mit nem 14 er anfangen und mich dann auf größere Haken vorarbeiten. Wieviele Maden machst du denn darauf? 2-3 oder mehr , auf dem 14 er reicht das, auf nen 8er 6-8.


----------



## JB_1985 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Habs heute mit schwereren Körben versucht, das Problem mit dem spannen der schnur usw konnte ich somit beheben, danke euch.:m

Auch mit einem kleinen Haken hab ich angefangen, war leider jedoch das selbe, konnte nur 1 Zucken in der Spitze sehen. Hab dann wieder nach 10 min. eingeholt und es hing ne kleine 10 cm Brachse dran. Hat sich wieder selbstgehakt und hat wieder keinen weiteren Ausschlag in der Spitze gegeben. 

Bin dann wieder auf eine andren Haken (8er), irgendwann hat sich meine Spitze auf einen Schlag total durchgebogen und meine Angel ist leicht nach vorne gekippt. Ein dicker Karpfen hat sich selber gehakt, (Warum haken sich alle auf ne Durchlaufmontage selbst?) ich konnte diesen (64er Schuppenkarpfen) nach 10 min Drill landen :l

Musste zwar nicht anschlagen, aber immerhin hat sich das Durchhalten nach den ganzen erfolglosen Tagen gelohnt.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Warum haken sich alle auf ne Durchlaufmontage selbst?



Weil es im endeffekt *keine* durchlaufmontage ist.
Der Fisch zieht zwar nicht gegen den Korb,der läuft ja bei dir frei auf der Schnur aber du spannst ja die Schnur um an der leicht gebogenen Spitze die Bisse zu erkennen.
Der abziehende Fisch zieht die Schnur durch den Korb , gegen die Spitze,das reicht um den Haken erst mal im Maul zu festigen.
Bei größeren fischen ,wie z.b dem Karpfen,petri dazu,geht auch mal die Rute fliegen wenn du nicht aufpasst.
Groß anschlagen ist da nicht mehr nötig ,nur ein zügiges durchziehen der Rute 
"
p.s: Mehr als ein zucken ,gewöhnlich ,,schlägt" man dann direkt, an wirst du bei Kleinfisch nicht zu sehen bekommen.
Nach dem ,,anschlagen" Montage einholen usw....
Größere Brassen heben den Korb auch gerne mal an und die Spitze wird dann gerade.
Der Fisch kommt dann auf dich zu.
Auch da ,dierekt ,,anschlagen".
Karpfen weist du ja jetzt schon wie es aussieht 
Grundsätzlich ist feederfischen sehr aktiv ,du musst immer bei deiner Rute sitzen um sofort handeln zu können.
Eigentlich muss man schon fast eine Hand an der Rute haben.

Viel Erfolg#6


----------



## JB_1985 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Petri dank

Ich bin sehr bemüht eure Tipps umzusetzen und hab schon einige Verbesserungen erkannt, viele vielen Dank an alle!:m.

Eins wäre noch, ich sitz ja jetzt schon tagelang am Stau und würd gerne auch mal in den Flusslauf. Muss ich da was an der Montage ändern, oder bleibt die gleich? Gewichte werden halt höher werden wegen der Strömung. Zielfisch wäre eine Barbe oder Aitel.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Hallo, an deiner Montage musst du nichts ändern aber die Spitze solltest du anpassen sonst wird sie durch den strömungsdruck schon durchgezogen und du erkennst die Bisse nicht. 
Da es ja auf Barben gehen soll ist ein Vorfach ab0,20mm angezeigt. 
Wichtig: viel lebendfutter. 
Ich weiß nicht wie stark die Strömung bei dir ist aber im Rhein ist etwa alle zwei Minuten ein neuer befüllter Korb fällig.


----------



## JB_1985 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Ja das mit der Spitze ist klar hab ja noch 2 zum wechseln. 

Vorfach hab ich ein 0,25 mm Barbe soll ja ganz schön gas geben. =).
Strömung wechselt bei uns Stark, kann ganz langsam sein oder auch gut schnell. Am Gewässerabschnittsanfang und am Ende ist ein Wasserwerk die mal mehr oder weniger Wasser fahren.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Barben sind der Hammer. 
Aufpassen beim Biss,da geht schon mal die Rute fliegen wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Noch vergessen, Barben lieben kiesigen Grund,mit guter Strömung #6


----------



## JB_1985 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Alles klar, hast mich neugierig gemacht. Ich glaub ich zieh in ner Stunde gleich nochmal los.


----------



## JB_1985 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

War gestern Abend/Nacht im Flusslauf. Konnte eine 62 cm Barbe und einen 45 cm Waller fangen :vik:. Hab mal alle 10 min den Korb neu befüllt. Wenn die Strömung stärker ist macht man das dann alle paar min?


----------



## feederbrassen (30. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> War gestern Abend/Nacht im Flusslauf. Konnte eine 62 cm Barbe und einen 45 cm Waller fangen :vik:. Hab mal alle 10 min den Korb neu befüllt. Wenn die Strömung stärker ist macht man das dann alle paar min?:


Hey is ja toll,Barbe und Waller :m
Petri, geht doch #6
Zu deiner Frage, ja, je mehr Strömung desto öfter wird der Korb befüllt. 
Wenn noch Bisse zwischen durch kommen noch öfter. 
Im Rhein zb geht das oft im Minutentakt.
Das ganze dann mit bis zu
160 gr schweren Körben, manchmal auch mehr, über 5
Stunden, dann weißt du was du getan hast :vik:


----------



## JB_1985 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*

Ja, so langsam komm ich rein. Nochmal danke an alle für die Ratschläge.


----------



## AndiHam (31. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Ist ein 8er Karpfenhaken wirklich falsch beim feedern? Ich will ja keine kleinen Rotaugen fangen. Wenn ein Karpfen oder ne große Brachse beisst, reicht doch so ein 16ner haken niemals oder?



Ich angle an einem See oder auch an der Elbe zw. den Buhnen (wenig Strömung) mit 3 Meter langer 100gr Teleskop, 70cm Vorfach mit 6ér oder 4ér Karpfenhaken auf Laufbleimontrage und habe die letzten Angeltage damit 2 Brassen 38-42 cm, 2 Rotaugen 24-30, 3 Güster (10, 12 und 20 cm) gefangen.

 Die Hakengrössen sind so eine Sache. Geht man da mal in einen Angelladen und schaut sich ein und die selbe Größe mal von verschiedenen Herstellern an, so findet man nicht selten extreme Größenunterschiede. So sehen meine 4´er und 6ér haken im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern recht klein aus.

 Wenn aber Minigüster, Rotaugen und Brassen drauf gehen und an Land befördert werden zu können, scheint es mir so zu passen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Anhieb (Feedern)*



JB_1985 schrieb:


> Ist ein 8er Karpfenhaken wirklich falsch beim feedern? Ich will ja keine kleinen Rotaugen fangen. Wenn ein Karpfen oder ne große Brachse beisst, reicht doch so ein 16ner haken niemals oder?



Löbliche einstellung keine kleinen rotaugen fangen zu wollen.


schau dir mal die fertiggebundenen vorfächer z.b. von browning oder preston an. da ich zu faul bin mir meine vorfächer selber zu binden und auch zu wenig zeit habe nutze ich die und bin echt zufrieden.

Ich nehme i.d.r je nach jahreszeit beim gezielten angeln auf großfisch 10er-14er haken und bis auf 2 im drill gebrochene haken habe ich keinen fisch im drill verloren...

http://www.foxnewsletter.com/catalogues/feeder_guide-2015/Matrix_Feeder_Guide_DE.pdf
die guides sind zwar voll mit werbung aber für anfänger ganz nett finde ich

http://www.blinker.de/emag/StillwasserFeedern/

was ich noch vergessen habe - wenn du gezielt kleine fische ausschliessen willst - teste mal method feedern, oder anstatt maden oder mais am haken miniboilies, da kann man selektiver angeln, allerdings gibts weniger bisse.


----------

